# Switching from English to Western- please help!



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

I've decided that I want to switch from riding English to Western riding and I really need some help. I have lots of friends that ride Western and I have been wanting to for some time now. I am currently studdying the parts of the Western Saddle and Western Bridle. I really know nothing about Western Riding. I've been looking for some places to take lessons so I'm good there. If you have any basic tips for me, please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

I used to ride western and i know a really good trainer/instructer. Idk where you live but she is in Ulster PA and her name is Donna Seeley. Make sure that your stirrups are longer than english because it is more laid back. keep your legs really tight. I switched from western to english so if i remember anything else i will tell you!


----------



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks. I have a question about the Western Sturrips. Are they already that long or can you adjust the length? Because if I wanted to buy a Western Saddle, would I need to buy one that fits my leg length or just any one? Thanks for your help!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

They adjust. if you lift the stirrup flap up you can see that it adjusts. when you buy a western saddle, i know this is going to sound funny, but make sure it fits your butt. what size english saddle do you use?


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i take a 18 because i am 5'7 so i would take a 16-17 in western. take it a size or two down from english! iv only been riding for a couple years and i went to donna seeley so i know alot! i did western pleasure for a year then huntseat and jumping for 2.


----------



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

Well the current English saddle that I have is too big for me so I'll just have to try different ones out. I'm not planning on buying anytime soon I was just wondering, but thank you for the help. I'll remember that!  Also, what do you mean by keeping your legs tight, do you mean keeping your thighs on the saddle and keeping contact in the saddle? -a little confused.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

yes iv taken some bad falls because i have not had my legs tight. its not as easy to fall western as is engish but yes keep your thighs really tight!


----------



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

ok, see I heard legs and I was thinking calves and that numbs the horses, I thought, but thanks! I don't have any questions right now but I'm sure that I will think of some soon! LOL! Thanks!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

your welcome


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i have one question. how do you make a post. i just cant figure out how.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have to dissagree with horseshorses08... I don't think keeping your thighs tight against a saddle is a good idea. Tensing your thighs translates to tensing your entire leg, to your body, to your hands...getting into the horse's mouth and in tern making the horse itself tense. I'm an advocate of just sitting deeply in your saddle and relax. Your horse feels every single bit of it.

Riding western us hardly different from riding english. Some minor differences but nothing extensive. Heels down. Shoulders back. Line from heel, hip, to shoulder. Soft hands while maintaining a straight line from the elbow to the bit.

Sit deep in your saddle, don't push your feet forward and brace off of your stirrups. Let your legs stretch down into the stirrup below and just think tall.

Stirrup length is easy to learn. While standing up in the saddle you should be able to have about a 2 inch space between your body and the seat. 

Rule of thumb with saddle sizes is that, say if you ride in a 17inch english saddle...it's more than likely that you'll ride a size 15-16 inch western saddle. Best thing to do is try them out with an EXPERIENCED rider. Perhaps a trainer.


----------



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm 5'7 and I ride a 15" seat. Fits me really well.
Western is much more relaxed, you don't want to keep your legs tight against your horse let them hang out just keep your toes in and heels down. Reins in right hand, left hand rested on your leg (or vice versa if your left handed hehe) sit relaxed in the saddle but don't slouch. tuck your butt and lift your chest a little.

You can ride western in a snaffle bit if you want if you ride in a snaffle youre permitted to use two hands for reining, if you ride in a curb bit one hand. No posting at a trot. Keep it at a nice easy jog so you can keep your seat.

hmmm, I supopse any more questions just ask away!

I only rode english a couple times. Wasn't a big fan (no offense, just not for me), but welcome to the western world!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

well if she had her thighs tight she wouldn't have a problem keeping her seat. and just because its western dosen't mean she dosen't need to keep her thighs tight. you can learn to loosen up your calves, i did. and i take an* 18 *so i would need a BIGGER WESTERN SADDLE! and i have really long legs do i have to have a 18. if i had shorter legs i could have a 16 size saddle. your right the horse does feel every bit of it but i have a horse who will buck if i get tense so i know how to hold my legs.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

How tall you are doesn't depend the size of the saddle. =/

She said she was 5 foot 7 and fits into a 15", and I am 5 foot 3 and I fit into a 15.

It depends on your weight and how big/little you are up top.


----------



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

K well I am 5'7 135 and a have a little butt. Haha.
Go to the local tack store and try a couple of saddles out, just sit in em on the saddle stands. 

You don't want to keep your legs tight like english tight, they don't need to be tucked right against the horse. Different gates of course require different tightness I was simply saying you don't hug the horse with your legs. You can have a more relaxed leg. Also if you are riding a western broke horse they often go off leg pressure just as much as the reins, so too tight a leg might turn him in one direction or the other.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

english it does because i have long legs so i need one with longer flaps


----------



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

BuckOff41570 said:


> I have to dissagree with horseshorses08... I don't think keeping your thighs tight against a saddle is a good idea. Tensing your thighs translates to tensing your entire leg, to your body, to your hands...getting into the horse's mouth and in tern making the horse itself tense. I'm an advocate of just sitting deeply in your saddle and relax. Your horse feels every single bit of it.
> 
> Riding western us hardly different from riding english. Some minor differences but nothing extensive. Heels down. Shoulders back. Line from heel, hip, to shoulder. Soft hands while maintaining a straight line from the elbow to the bit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. That's why I asked about the whole tight thing... thanks again!!!


----------



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, and thank you too IdahoCowgirl!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

RocShrimp said:


> Thanks for your help. That's why I asked about the whole tight thing... thanks again!!!


Your welcome. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

HorsesHorses08 said:


> well if she had her thighs tight she wouldn't have a problem keeping her seat. and just because its western dosen't mean she dosen't need to keep her thighs tight.


 
You should not be gripping with your legs in any discipline. Gripping with any part of your leg will throw your balance off as it changes how you sit in the saddle. Your security should be coming from your seat, not a death grip in your legs. Developing your seat takes time and that is one of the reasons why we take lessons, by gripping with any part of your legs you are using a crutch and weakening your position.

Also- leg length does play into western saddle fit. The length between your knee bone and your hip bone can affect how the saddle fits you.


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

*One thing, with a properly trained horse, you don't have to be in its face all the time with the bit, When you are relaxed the horse should be relaxed, if you ride with the horse you shouldn't have a problem coming off the seat to easy, just remember to sink your butt a bit, and when you go to stop sink your weight into the back of the saddle and in a sense "stop riding" that's a que to slow down and stop. Its interesting though, we do some "english style" training from time to time when training our horses in certain western events, what do you think you would like to do in western? Barrels? pleasure? poles? trail? Just shooting out some ideas to you.
*


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with onetoomany. In NO discipline have I ever gripped with my legs. That will raise you up a bit in the saddle and tense you, and may translate with the horse as nervousness. No matter what I'm practicing or on what horse I am on, there is never any tension in legs at all, unless I'm giving a cue. I tell my students you want to be like a fly on their back - relaxed, with only the contact of your weight. Everyone I've known that grips with their legs rather than balance has major issues getting in synch with their horse, and tends to fall off far more often. Good luck with your new interest, have some fun!!


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

26 years of riding and I'm just now learning I'm not supposed to grip with my leg? I thought one to many had done just that, had one to many, or was wondering if people were paying attention, but Qtswede? You too? Alright, I understand if riding without stirrups, or really long stirrups, your leg should hang naturally down and can be lose below the knee, but being able to grip with your inner thigh is kind of essential. I was checking this out because I'm an english rider who now is working with a bunch of western horses, so I was lookng for tips, but I never expected that. Ok, maybe you shouldn't always be gripping with your thigh like vice, but if a horse spooks sideways, or starts to rear, or I'm even galloping/jumping, I have to grip with my thigh. Now can anyone tell me the proper western cue for each lead? And possibly the flying change? Trying to decifer to what extent a western horse I'm reschooling was actually taught. He may have only been taught to neck rein, because most people want to be able to steer, but no lead commands. Gotten a couple changes on him but they aren't pretty, I was just seeing if it was installed or maybe I'm pushing the wrong button.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

(Been gone a while)well, tb, being able to grip with your thigh, and gripping constantly are 2 different boats, in my book. Maybe it's just that my horses are cross trainers (lol) and when we're going western or dressage (english work is limited, so I guess I am used to longer stirrups), unless you're giving an explicit cue, I was always taught to just sit up there like a fly on their back, not gripping - it may be because I learned bareback first, as a kid. When I've been training, I can't get away with squeezing (even with thighs) for a spook. It always seems to push them further over the edge. The western horses I've ridden & worked with (unless they don't know there leg cues - boy are there a lot of those suckers) go faster when you squeeze anywhere on the leg. The seat is so deep, and balanced that if you're in there securely, you don't need to grip. Part of that for sure is the longer leg. BUT, we may just be having a 'discipline' miscommunication here. Video speaks wonders. lol. When I'm galloping, I only give pressure with the thigh to knee when I'm asking for more speed. My jumps have all been over cavaletti and logs, and I just stood up & leaned forward a bit for those (probably not right, but western saddle and all, at the time *cough* well....) When I get a rear, I will grip, just instinct I think.... moving along. Now, The simplest way to ask for a lead change is just to step down in your stirrup. They will move under your weight, and viola! lead change. lol. For flying lead changes, do MASSIVE figure 8's, and as you come up to the crossing point, trot them for a few strides, then cue to canter and ask them to tip the opposite hip towards the lead ( if you want a left lead, cue with your right leg to move that big butt to the left) . Chances are, that western feller you're working with hasn't had his buttons pushed in a looong time. They're there, they're just ... rusty.Now, someone like him, you probably grip/squeeze the crap out of all day long and not get much of a reaction. There are a TON of western horses like that. Seems like a lot of 'weekend' riders are lazy as hell, and love those horses that don't take leg cues. They also love when they just stick their nose up the next one's tail. However, they are all started the same as youngsters, with leg cues. It's not until they really get it do they switch over to neck reining. Try some ground cues with him to see what he remembers. It may take a little coaxing to get him to do it again.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry for the novel and the dp..... to continue on the flying lead change - that is to start. As he does the right lead, decrease the trot more and more until it's all canter. Then just try giving him the cue at a canter. If he is crossfiring, make him keep cantering until he switches - don't let him go back to a trot. It's much harder to cross canter, and he'll want to switch. Hope that makes sense. I know what I'm trying to say..... doesn't always come out right though. Guess I think faster than I type lol.


----------

